
Ask HN: What is the most robust web app framework? - prmph
Kind of disappointed with Node error handling and resilience to crashes. It is bad enough that JS weak typing makes your app vulnerable to whole classes of errors that would not be an issue with other environments. Also, async programming in Node seems full of pitfalls.<p>What have you found to be the most robust web app framework? The one which allows one to program in the most simple, error-free manner
======
stevesun21
Play framework
([https://www.playframework.com](https://www.playframework.com)), a JVM
(Scala/Java) high performance web framework. Underlying it applies netty.io as
I/o engine.

I introduce this because, you can just simply write Java code without learning
the servlet spec to build your app server. There is nothing wrong about
servlet spec, but it definitely slow down people prototyping some startup
ideas. Play framework actually borrows the route file idea from Ruby community
to let you write plan Java functions and configure route file to exposure them
as REST APIs.

Talking about concurrent model, play framework mixes two models – reactor
(This is the concurrent model NodeJS keep advertising about) and Actor model.

